# Warn Pro-Disadvantage



## floatpilot (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm finishing up my first season with a Warn Provantage 60" front mounted plow on my Honda Rancher. I also ordered the Warn ProPivot accessory when I had the ATV equipped with the plow. 

Yesterday when I removed the plow for the season, I discovered that Warn doesn't supply any type of electrical plugs to cap the electrical connectors still attached to the ATV in the off season. The power supply connector for the ProPivot is a water resistant connector that is sealed with an O ring to keep the crud out when the plow is attached. I called Warn and inquired about some dummy plugs for protecting the electrical terminals inside the connectors in the off season and found out they don't have anything. I asked "So you use a sealed connector when the plow is attached, but in the off season, when the plow is off... it's OK to fill the connector with mud & debris when I go trail riding? Why did you waste the money for a sealed connector?" He had no answer and was of no help. I even wanted to order a set of connectors to make up my own caps, but they don't sell just the connectors as they are part of other wiring assemblies.

I'm posting this mostly to vent but also to show that Warn really doesn't appear to field test their stuff, use their own stuff or thoroughly engineer their stuff or they wouldn't let such a stupid little thing like caps for their electrical connectors slip through the cracks.


----------



## aczlan (Jan 10, 2009)

Can you provide a closeup of the plugs and possibly the part numbers? I would be surprised if it was a custom plug and there is probably a stock dummy plug that will fit it.

Aaron Z


----------



## floatpilot (Mar 20, 2014)

Heres some photos of the connectors I'm talking about. The power connector is the white 2 prong connector with the O ring around the male half. It has some attachments on it's side to be used to secure it to some kind of a tab to immobilize it. The only part number I can find is on the ends where the wires enter, one side has the number F233 and the other side has the number F322. I've googled them along with various key words with no success.

The flat 5 pin connector must be the control wiring for changing the direction of the plow angle. It is similar to a trailer plug but as you can see, the neutral or ground wire appears to be right in the center of the line-up instead of on the end. It obviously wouldn't mate up with a trailer connector.

When you look at the power connector, you can see why I don't want to just leave it dangling from the front of my ATV and yet I'm not keep on a baggy around it or wrapping it in a ball of friction tape. Both chintzy solutions for what could otherwise be a nice plow set-up.

Thanks for any help you might be able to provide.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

a little off track but how did you get along with the power pivot
during the plowing season. is this your first year for it? just make
sure your lower mt bolts for the pivot remain tight. they have
a tendancy to loosen. i got mine during the first batch back in
07 and have been well pleased. im betting you can come up with
some sort of cap and dielectric grease to work on your plugs.
must have missed this last spring.


----------



## floatpilot (Mar 20, 2014)

I really liked the ability to pivot the plow with the touch of my thumb, although being new to the plowing game I hadn't realized how seldom you really have to pivot it. It's certainly an accessory that the average person, only plowing one driveway can live without, but I'd figured this was going to be the one & only plow set-up I would ever have to buy....so I might as well get all the bells and whistles. That said, I probably use the pivot feature once or twice, maybe 3 or 4 times each plow session and it's that many fewer times I have to get off the machine to do it. I do worry a little about the longevity of the pivot motor, probably because the 1st one that was installed on my machine was dead on arrival, and the dealer actually tried talking me out of having to order & install a replacement, claiming that the only other one they'd installed (the older system though) died after one season. I will say I was careful to store the plow over the summer in a DRY storage shed, not wanting moisture & corrosion to affect the electrical components during the off season.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

i do my shop and at home and 3 04 other freebies. im surprised at you lack of pivot use.im even using it on the go.i dont know how many thousands of times
ive used the pivot. i also use an xt25 warn winch w/strap mod.
so far even the switches have been bulletproof.i have an extra of
everything lying around incl another pivot and winch and all switches just
in case. hopefully last the rest of my life. maybe the other pivot guys will chime in.


----------



## SproutsChoppers (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm working on a ProPivot for my customer's Brute Force. This is the 3rd time I've rebuilt the thing!! Absolute garbage. The gear housing never really sits flat and there are 3 metal trapezoid keys that hold the unit in place and the screws back out causing the unit top housing to sit cockeyed. This causes the gears to shear off the teeth in the internal housing. I surfed for an entire week hitting Amazon eBay Craigslist in every other privately owned powersports website on the internet. I purchased the last remaining parts I could find in the universe, rebuild the entire unit bench tested it and it works. Now that it's installed it still won't sit flush. After two small actuations it's stuck again. Don't even bother buying any ATV with this unit installed as Warn has discontinued them because they're absolutely garbage.


----------

